# [SOLVED] .video timer



## henrygnol (Jun 10, 2015)

using w7 firefox
my question is a video one
whein i try to record with timer
i can put in the stsrt date and the finish date
come to put in channel
cannot do that
its got avi and av2 in the box
cannot put the channel number in there
help please
henry




.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: .video timer*

Hi and Welcome to TSF!

Are you trying to upload a video? On what website is this an issue? Or what program?

Any other browsers work?


----------



## henrygnol (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: .video timer*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Hi and Welcome to TSF!
> 
> Are you trying to upload a video? On what website is this an issue? Or what program?
> 
> Any other browsers work?


thanks for nice info
im trying to record a tv programme in advance
so that i watch later
but i cannot put in the video channel
because av1 is in the box
thanks


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: .video timer*

How are you recording the video? Is it on a cable or TV box? Is this video online?


----------



## henrygnol (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: .video timer*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> How are you recording the video? Is it on a cable or TV box? Is this video online?


its a vhs video
that has vhs hhd disc drive
video on line
thanks .


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: .video timer*

So you want to record a video on a website that hasn't been released yet onto a VHS tape?


----------



## henrygnol (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: .video timer*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> So you want to record a video on a website that hasn't been released yet onto a VHS tape?


sorry i should have said
im try .to record a tv programme


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: .video timer*

Is this TV program online? You have to use your PC to access it? You want to record it to a VHS?

I'm finding it hard to understand what you're looking to do.


----------



## henrygnol (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: .video timer*



Masterchiefxx17 said:


> Is this TV program online? You have to use your PC to access it? You want to record it to a VHS?
> 
> I'm finding it hard to understand what you're looking to do.


i just want to record a tv programme in advance
on video recorder


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: .video timer*

Where is the TV program? What website?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: .video timer*

It's not on a website, it's a tv show being recorded on a vhs video recorder via an aerial from what I can figure here, is this the correct summation of this.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: .video timer*

He states that the video is online:



henrygnol said:


> video on line
> thanks .


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: .video timer*

Right, I must have missed it or forgotten that part, then there is little chance of it happening, unless he has other equipment, but then there is the question of legality,copy right etc.


----------



## henrygnol (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: .video timer*



joeten said:


> It's not on a website, it's a tv show being recorded on a vhs video recorder via an aerial from what I can figure here, is this the correct summation of this.


you are correct
ta


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Re: .video timer*

Do you have permission to record this content?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: .video timer*



> a tv show being recorded on a vhs video recorder via an aerial


As this is not a computer question, I've moved the thread from the Windows 7 forum to the Home Theater forum.

What's the make/model of your VCR, and what cables are you using? (SCART, HDMI, etc)

If the source is set to AV1 and you want to record from AV2, change the source using your remote control.


----------



## henrygnol (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: .video timer*

.toshiba vcr using scart socket
using the remote
i can change avi to av2 or av2 to avi
i got 2 remotes
the button on the remotes 
does not change it to the channel or channels i want to record
thanks once again


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: .video timer*

av1 and av2 are the video inputs. Those would only be used if you are recording from an external source (ie: another VCR, cable box, etc.) that is connected to that input. In which case, the VCR does not and cannot "change the channel". The channel selection is done on the device connected to that input.

If you are trying to record a channel which the VCR is tuning, then you simply set the recording for the time and channel. It has to be a channel which the VCR is tuning.


----------



## henrygnol (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: .video timer*



JimE said:


> av1 and av2 are the video inputs. Those would only be used if you are recording from an external source (ie: another VCR, cable box, etc.) that is connected to that input. In which case, the VCR does not and cannot "change the channel". The channel selection is done on the device connected to that input.
> 
> If you are trying to record a channel which the VCR is tuning, then you simply set the recording for the time and channel. It has to be a channel which the VCR is tuning.


----------



## henrygnol (Jun 10, 2015)

*Re: .video timer*

thank u mr j
all is ok now
i had the .scart socket in the wrong
thanks again


----------

